# How much would it cost.



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

How much would it cost to make a good size loft .


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is a loaded question... I have two lofts the first is 6 x 8 and I spent about $500. The 2nd is smaller 3 x 6 and I spent less that $150. I know of some loft that have cost well over $250,000 so it all up to you. Just keep in mind 2 sq ft per bird and no drafts and you will do well.


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok thanks . I bred show pigeons and it only cost me 70 bucks for the 8 feet wide and 20 feet long . But i took a old play house and use it has a coop lol. .


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

So what was the point of your post?


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

do i have to have a point???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Perhaps he wanted to build a new/better loft and wanted to know how much it would cost  I would ask the same question if we actually had to buy our materials for once. I don't know that we've spent anymore than $100 for all our lofts put together.


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

The loft i had is gone now because i had to move


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> So what was the point of your post?


So sorry about my post i mad . I didn't said it clear .I had to move and don't have it no more . So sorry about my last post


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

2 feet per bird but if you breed recommended size is about double that. loft at 80 percent capacity is better, prevents stress related sickness. $ 250 here in nj for 20 bird loft if you buy wisely


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

OK i make a big one


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I spent about 800.00 or more when all said and done.. block..wood, hardware cloth.. nest boxes..perches..roofing material..paint...doors...feeders..that was my first one.. 8 x 16..


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm just finishing up a 10X16 loft out of all new materials. I'll have about $1200 into it total. It has a 3/4'" treated plywood floor and will be fully insulated. Building materials are cheap in my area right now $6 per sheet for 1/2" OSB, $1.50 each for 2X4X8's. 
Jim


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow . And one more thing do you need a floor for show pigeons . I would my a small loft about 5 by 10 just so they can stay in for night but it would be mostly a flight pen .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Georgia123 said:


> Wow . And one more thing do you need a floor for show pigeons . I would my a small loft about 5 by 10 just so they can stay in for night but it would be mostly a flight pen .


yes they need a floor, pigeons are healthier when off the ground. show pigeons are not usually let out much if at all..the loft would have to have shelter from winter winds as in enclosed and an aviary so they can choose to go out or stay in the shelterd loft.


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes that what i was going to do make a good strong loft. Back in the day when i breed show pigeon i had a flight pen and a loft but they did fine in the flight pen. they normally stay outside and came in the loft at night


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

what kind of pigeons are planning on having


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Show pigeons for right now


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

loonecho said:


> I'm just finishing up a 10X16 loft out of all new materials. I'll have about $1200 into it total. It has a 3/4'" treated plywood floor and will be fully insulated. Building materials are cheap in my area right now $6 per sheet for 1/2" OSB, $1.50 each for 2X4X8's.
> Jim


How 'bout some pictures? I need to build something soon and that sounds alright.


----------

